# Which do you fancy better?



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you like sheep or goats better? 

* Please keep in mind this is just a friendly poll to see if we have more goat crazies or sheep crazies.*


----------



## Southern by choice

Well- considering I only have goats and YOU won't let me get sheep I have to vote goats. BUT if you would just try the sheep thing then maybe I would like sheep more.


----------



## Mamaboid

I say goats, but that could be because I never had sheep.  I think maybe if I had hair sheep that didn't need to be sheared, I could be persuaded to love sheep too.


----------



## bonbean01

nuts...I came back to vote for sheep again, but it wouldn't take it :/

but I tried


----------



## Southern by choice

oh  bonbean.... wouldn't that be cheating   but it did make me literally 
   I might like sheep because I love hairy animals, one of my favorite things about my pyrs. Goats lack that!


----------



## bonbean01

Southern, cheating smeating...if I could I'd keep coming back and vote


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> oh  bonbean.... wouldn't that be cheating   but it did make me literally
> I might like sheep because I love hairy animals, one of my favorite things about my pyrs. Goats lack that!


Not Angora goats!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Southern, cheating smeating...if I could I'd keep coming back and vote


I was going to allow more than one vote but knew that would happen. I was going to have several options. Like...

Why of course my wonderful baby goats are way better then any sheep!!

I was trying to think up something for sheep but I'm a goat person so idk how to do that. lololol


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Bridgemoof

WOAH, WAIT A MINUTE HERE! You can't put this poll in the GOAT section and have it be non-partisan! Cheater!      

Southern would vote sheep if you let her get them! Hrumph.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> WOAH, WAIT A MINUTE HERE! You can't put this poll in the GOAT section and have it be non-partisan! Cheater!
> 
> Southern would vote sheep if you let her get them! Hrumph.


hahah Was waiting until someone made mention...
I didn't know where to put it. lol


idk bout that. I say that we can get a sheep _if_ we get Jacobs. That is it!! lol


----------



## s&kfatrms

Goats


----------



## marlowmanor

I'm of course a goat fan. Can't help it as I've been raised with them my whole life. It's in my blood!  I do think baby lambs are cute though and there are some awfully pretty sheep breeds too.


----------



## Catahoula

I have to say goats too. I have always wanted goats...never wanted sheep. I have nothing against sheep but just never wanted them.


----------



## SheepGirl

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> WOAH, WAIT A MINUTE HERE! You can't put this poll in the GOAT section and have it be non-partisan! Cheater!


 

Sheep. All the way.

People always complain about the need to shear, and so that's why they don't want sheep. Personally I love shearing day (really it only takes a morning and a professional shearer gets it done real quick)...lots of action and it's a lot of fun to see what sheep look like without their clothes on (and to see how fat they got over winter)!  It's almost like a box of chocolates--you never know what you're gonna get, but you have an idea!


----------



## Queen Mum

Where is purplequeen when you need her.  

I like goats, but I am starting to like sheep alot.  Especially hair sheep.  Really though, how can you not like goats?  They have so much character.   Have any of you watched the Shaun the Sheep cartoons though?   They are starting to grow on me.  Those sheepsies...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Noo oo ! I nulled it on accident !! Noo !!!!

Sheep, period.

Yes, I love goats.

But I LOVE Jacobs, baby doll southdowns, kadaterins, ya know, the meaties and the pretties !!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I knew I saw a dangling chad Cochin! Ha!  Maybe a few of you are too young to remember that from the Gore/Bush elections many years ago.  That was such a ridiculous election.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Goats of course.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Is this a trick question?


----------



## SkyWarrior

Southern, don't feel bad.  My DH said absolutely no sheep.  (But when did I ever listen to him?  

It's okay,  I love goats and I suspect that sheep would be difficult at best given our area.   He said absolutely no goats too.  We see how far that got him.   Eight no goats.  Go figure.


----------



## Splashy

I love my goats but then if I ever tried sheep I might like them just as much.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sky- When my DH wanted to get goats for milk I said, "NO WAY!!!! It's just gonna be one more thing on my plate!" He assured me he would do the milking...".Are you really going to milk at 5:30 in the morning before you go to work?" He said, "sure". Yeah right   9 months later I called him at work and told him the breeder that we had been talking to stopped by.... and can we go pick up 2 goats? 
I'm such a sucker for my human kids! 

But now they want emu's and pigs,donkeys and hedgehogs and on and on and on! Sheep might be in the near future...just don't tell straw


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I knew I saw a dangling chad Cochin! Ha!  Maybe a few of you are too young to remember that from the Gore/Bush elections many years ago.  That was such a ridiculous election.




I feel stupid.

Well, actually its because I'm young.


An you're old.




Southern - Get emus I tell you !!


----------



## Bridgemoof

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Bridgemoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I saw a dangling chad Cochin! Ha!  Maybe a few of you are too young to remember that from the Gore/Bush elections many years ago.  That was such a ridiculous election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel stupid.
> 
> Well, actually its because I'm young.
> 
> 
> An you're old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern - Get emus I tell you !!
Click to expand...

Hahahaha I thought that might be a little before your time...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25-6

I'm liking this for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh Bridge- I was waiting to see who would catch on to that!!!

CBL- too funny.... yes we are old, so what!!!!    who is teaching you history!!   and NO emus!!!!

My daughter votes sheep. does that count??


----------



## TGreenhut

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Oh Bridge- I was waiting to see who would catch on to that!!!
> 
> CBL- too funny.... yes we are old, so what!!!!    who is teaching you history!!   and NO emus!!!!
> 
> My daughter votes sheep. does that count??


I have emus and they're AMAZING . Why don't you want them?


Woot  Goats in the lead!


----------



## bonbean01

Well now...this was on the goat forum...Straw you know you could have put this in the Random Ramblings section :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Well now...this was on the goat forum...Straw you know you could have put this in the Random Ramblings section :/


I could ask the Mods to move it if it makes you feel better bonbean. lol

Oh and I may have it moved to the sheep area. hehehe


----------



## Queen Mum

Move it to the sheep area!  See what happens...


----------



## Symphony

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I knew I saw a dangling chad Cochin! Ha!  Maybe a few of you are too young to remember that from the Gore/Bush elections many years ago.  That was such a ridiculous election.


----------



## Symphony

Add Horses and Cattle to it and Goats may lose, .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Move it to the sheep area!  See what happens...


The Mods have been asked!! lol

There ya go Mrs. Bonbean.


----------



## DonnaBelle

My husband has had both.

He says goats are much smarter than sheep.

Now before you yell at me, HE said that, not me.

I've never met a sheep.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SkyWarrior

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> My husband has had both.
> 
> He says goats are much smarter than sheep.
> 
> Now before you yell at me, HE said that, not me.
> 
> I've never met a sheep.
> 
> DonnaBelle


I've heard that too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has had both.
> 
> He says goats are much smarter than sheep.
> 
> Now before you yell at me, HE said that, not me.
> 
> I've never met a sheep.
> 
> DonnaBelle
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that too.
Click to expand...

Me too. Tons of people I know say that they are so stupid or dumb, and that they have no brain. They went to goats and say they are very smart animals and also clever. I've never had sheep so idk if it's true but alot of people do say that. No to all the sheep people -- I'm not saying your are and nor am I saying all sheep are like that. lol I know you guys are crazy about your sheep as we are about our goats.


----------



## bonbean01

Why...thank you Mr. Straw   Does this mean I can vote again?


----------



## bonbean01

My sheep are very smart


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

They moved it into the 'My, My Herd, My Family' section, not the sheep one. lol Oh well.

And no, you may not vote again. hehe I may make another one but with all the BYH animals. Goats, sheep, cattle, rabbits, pigs, alpacas, ect... That should be fun. 

I know they are. That's why I made sure to say what I said.


----------



## bonbean01

Was hoping to vote again 

And I will continue to say my sheep are smart...and sometimes brats!!!!  I was moving them alone this morning from the paddock to the big pasture...feed bucket in one hand, and BBgun for Watson the errant ram in the other hand...all know the routine and usually could do it without me...but...my stupid bantam rooster decided to run at them with his crew following him and the sheep thought that looked like great fun...chickens scatter off with the lambs following them   Shake my feed bucket and call them and only Watson comes...charging the bucket...stupidly I hold the bucket up...yeah...of course he's going to jump up to try get it...doh...finally got them all in the pasture, closed the gate and told them they were all very, very stupid sheep


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Was hoping to vote again
> 
> And I will continue to say my sheep are smart...and sometimes brats!!!!  I was moving them alone this morning from the paddock to the big pasture...feed bucket in one hand, and BBgun for Watson the errant ram in the other hand...all know the routine and usually could do it without me...but...my stupid bantam rooster decided to run at them with his crew following him and the sheep thought that looked like great fun...chickens scatter off with the lambs following them   Shake my feed bucket and call them and only Watson comes...charging the bucket...stupidly I hold the bucket up...yeah...of course he's going to jump up to try get it...doh...finally got them all in the pasture, closed the gate and told them they were all very, very stupid sheep


Uh uh.  lol I do sometime tell my goats they are dumb. But only when the deserve it and are being bad!!

BB gun? lol


----------



## bonbean01

Yeah..a BBgun and from a distance when people are driving past our place it probably looks like I'm machine gun molly...or annie oakley.  Got Watson as a 4 month old...did it all right...didn't pet his head, tried to keep him scared/respectful of us and our space...he was terribly cute, but we knew better.  Now he is all grown up and squirt gun in the face doesn't work...he thinks it rather fun.  Hubby got the BBgun out and he did respect the sound of the bbs rattlling in there after a few shots to his butt.  Usually just shaking the stupid bbgun with a "git" does the trick.  Unless of course you're holding a bucket of feed up and shaking it...now that was just pure dumb on my part 

Good thing we keep our neighbours in fresh eggs and baked bread or they'd fit me with a straight jacket!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Good thing we keep our neighbors in fresh eggs and baked bread or they'd fit me with a straight jacket!


HAHA

Is he just big and doesn't know his size or is he mean/aggressive?


----------



## bonbean01

He's usually pretty good, but would never trust him or any ram.  He won't be 2 years old until this January, but he's getting to be a fair size and muscled neck and has his grown up ruff growing down his chest already.  To be fair, one of the first time ewes obviously didn't settle first round and she's in heat again and that's never a good time to be around him.  Hope no one else comes into heat...ready to put that boy in the ram pen and enjoy my ewes again.  I'd take a photo of him if I could remember where I put my camera last time I used it :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm glad Moses isn't like that. I know a few people that have Boers and they have to watch their back. The guy I bought Moses from has to careful during rut season because his buck will challenge him.

What kind of sheep do you have? And does your ram have horns?

I'm hoping to keep Moses in with the does until the kid. I like them all being together. lol


----------



## Queen Mum

I don't think it's an issue if you lay them out the first time they become dominant.  With the big hair sheep where I used to live in Texas, he kept ramming the boss and he threw him six times and that was the end of the ramming - ever.  He was as docile as a lamb after that.  And Rambo was about 6 when they got him.  Ian gets his big ol horns caught on me once in a while but he always stops and disengages politely.  
'


----------



## bonbean01

Watson is a Kahtadin/Dorper cross...and no horns.  He's a big boy already and will continue growing until he is 3 years old.  We physically can not throw him...so that's not an option.  Using a bbgun sounds horrible, but it is a kid's bbgun...you know, the kind from Christmas Story...kid, you'll shoot your eye out...that kind.  Funny thing is he really seeks out and wants attention...he's the easiest to drench and trim hooves...guess any kind of attention is better than a bbgun, eh?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Watson is a Kahtadin/Dorper cross...and no horns.  He's a big boy already and will continue growing until he is 3 years old.  We physically can not throw him...so that's not an option.  Using a bbgun sounds horrible, but it is a kid's bbgun...you know, the kind from Christmas Story...kid, you'll shoot your eye out...that kind.  Funny thing is he really seeks out and wants attention...he's the easiest to drench and trim hooves...guess any kind of attention is better than a bbgun, eh?


I don't think a BB gun sounds mean. You have it for good reason and it's not going to kill him. It'll hurt but he learned quick. And yes, I would say anything is better than being shot. LOL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Oh Bridge- I was waiting to see who would catch on to that!!!
> 
> CBL- too funny.... yes we are old, so what!!!!    who is teaching you history!!   and NO emus!!!!
> 
> My daughter votes sheep. does that count??


I hate history, in FACT, I have straight A's in EVERYTHING, _but_ history

   I have a C in it.



			
				Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has had both.
> 
> He says goats are much smarter than sheep.
> 
> Now before you yell at me, HE said that, not me.
> 
> I've never met a sheep.
> 
> DonnaBelle
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Tons of people I know say that they are so stupid or dumb, and that they have no brain. They went to goats and say they are very smart animals and also clever. I've never had sheep so idk if it's true but alot of people do say that. No to all the sheep people -- I'm not saying your are and nor am I saying all sheep are like that. lol I know you guys are crazy about your sheep as we are about our goats.
Click to expand...

Chumlee, our temp. wether, is dumb as a brick

So sheep aren't the only 'not so clever' creatures (but I love them anywho, if they're dumb or not)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watson is a Kahtadin/Dorper cross...and no horns.  He's a big boy already and will continue growing until he is 3 years old.  We physically can not throw him...so that's not an option.  Using a bbgun sounds horrible, but it is a kid's bbgun...you know, the kind from Christmas Story...kid, you'll shoot your eye out...that kind.  Funny thing is he really seeks out and wants attention...he's the easiest to drench and trim hooves...guess any kind of attention is better than a bbgun, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a BB gun sounds mean. You have it for good reason and it's not going to kill him. It'll hurt but he learned quick. And yes, I would say anything is better than being shot. LOL
Click to expand...

X2

LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Looks like that's it  Straw, I think you gave the sheepies enough time to catch up. Goats win.

Just wondering- if a person has a split personality then shouldn't they get 2 votes? and for those that have MPD shouldn't they get as many votes as personalities? What if your old and can't remember what you liked yesterday? 

That would be a very interesting count in the end, and would say much more than just goats/sheep!


----------



## bonbean01

hey...Southern makes some good points there


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Want me to make a new one? Where you can vote more than once? haha


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...I'm torn. I love my goaties......I really do...they're fun and affectionate...and trim down all the honeysuckle...but they do all walk diagnally in front of me when I got out to feed them...like they're TRYING to trip me up; however, my little Snuggles is quite adorable....
I'm also thinking that Snuggles WON'T be climbing all over me...nipping me for attention....and although my goats will give me wonderful milk...IF i breed them...Snuggles will give me wonderful spinning wool AND she'll mow the lawn to boot! 

Could I vote for both? For different reasons?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...I'm torn. I love my goaties......I really do...they're fun and affectionate...and trim down all the honeysuckle...but they do all walk diagnally in front of me when I got out to feed them...like they're TRYING to trip me up; however, my little Snuggles is quite adorable....
> I'm also thinking that Snuggles WON'T be climbing all over me...nipping me for attention....and although my goats will give me wonderful milk...IF i breed them...Snuggles will give me wonderful spinning wool AND she'll mow the lawn to boot!
> 
> Could I vote for both? For different reasons?


HAHA I'll try and make a new one. I'll do lots of animals on it too.
btw that made me laugh. The goats blocking you. My darn Kikos do the same. All four and the two dogs with them are trying to keep me from going to where I need to go. lol Crazy goats.


----------

